# Where's my magazine?



## Steele (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone receiving their BSJ magazine? The one included with ICC membership?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Where's my magazine?

BSJ? Whats that? Is that something I was supposed to get with paying a membership fee? (joke) Been a member since the icc started. Ex member of BOCA. With BOCA I always got a copy. No so with the icc (international cash cow).


----------



## fatboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Where's my magazine?

I received an email stating the electronic version of the BSJ was available, unfortunately I deleted it and my remote Outlook won't let me get back to it. I'm sure someone else can post a link.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Where's my magazine?

This is what the email says:



> The Building Safety Journal is Back! As an exclusive benefit
> 
> to our members and subscribers,
> 
> ...


Its in the Newsroom area of their site and one must have an account to access it.


----------



## Steele (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Where's my magazine?

Found out the last issue was Jan-Feb 2009 and the entire magazine staff was laid off in January.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Where's my magazine?

Here is the link

http://www.iccsafe.org/newsroom/bsjourn ... fault.aspx

Its now under Member benefits/Member only Resources.

You need to log in as an ICC member before attempting to access the page.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Where's my magazine?

I see this as another mess! Ya lets save paper on the mag! We will just do an email spin topic and the members won't know the difference. I believe that over the last six years I have save most of the old mags! Good reference! Also. I prefer reading something that is not on a screen!

The change is not good. However, I hear they needed to let those people go cause the rent was due! Anybody have some facts on that? How about Bonuses? Who got them?

Gene: So we have thrown out the public with the bath water! :roll:


----------

